# Gerald Green



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Anyone here know what the deal is about Gerald Green? I hear he is TMac's lost twin and the dude plays ball in Houston. And does anyone think/have suggestions on how we can trade for a lotto pick to acquire Gerald Green? All info welcome.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/geraldgreen.asp

He will probably jump straight to the NBA this year instead of go to College, and expect him to be drafted somewhere in the Teens maybe


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

More on Green


----------



## Meatwad (Feb 18, 2005)

the next t-mac? nah, i see a more athletic rashard lewis.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

He has commited to Oklahoma State, yet I would be really suprised if he didn't turn pro. He is somewhere between 6ft6 and 6ft8 and is more perimeter oriented than Rashard Lewis. He has been constantly compared to Tracy McGrady. I got the chance to see the guy play in person and damn is he smooth, much like Tracy. His shot is nice and he has a good quick release. He has supreme athleticism and shooting ability. Has long arms, like Tmac, and the ability to be a supreme defender. He reminds me a lot of Tmac, but don't be fooled, this guy will be a player in his own style.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

His stock has shot up over the last week, there is no reason why he can't be a high lottery pick. Has a great shot already and some great athleticism. Could be a premier defender in the league. We don't have enough to trade up for him.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> His stock has shot up over the last week, there is no reason why he can't be a high lottery pick. Has a great shot already and some great athleticism. Could be a premier defender in the league. We don't have enough to trade up for him.


really a shame. I would love to see another athletic swingman play alongside TMac. As much as everyone complains about our PF situation, I dont think its as desperate of an issue as everyone makes it out to be. I like how JVG is spreading the floor now and having everyone play on the perimeter except for Yao. He needs that kind of spacing and Juwan Howard is veteran enough to understand, appreciate, and execute just that. 

We are a decent rebounding team. If Im not mistaken, were first in defensive rebounds. I credit that to our rebounding guards... Tmac and Sura have been great on the glass for us. Since Yao has been holding down the fort in the paint, we've seen less penetration against our defense and many teams have opted to take the longer shots. Fortunately for us, our perimeter defense is just as stifling... long shots equal long rebounds and Sura + TMac have been magnificent in those respects.

Before MRC dashes my hopes of acquiring Green... I know we have less than a snowflakes chance in hell to get GG. It just would be nice to see a young core of players as athletic and promising as TMac, GG, and Yao (and maybe Jay Williams)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Well there's CJ Miles, a poor mans version of Green coming out of high school this year. Looked OK in the McDonald's game yesterday, but definitely not the lottery prospect Green is. Not as NBA ready either. Houston needs athleticism but I don't think they are going to gamble on a high schooler this year. 

If we are going for a wing player I would like Joey Graham, the defensive behemoth out of OSU.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

If we got him he would come off the bench to back up T-Mac, and get like 10 minutes a game. That's not a good place for a kid to develop.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Well there's CJ Miles, a poor mans version of Green coming out of high school this year. Looked OK in the McDonald's game yesterday, but definitely not the lottery prospect Green is. Not as NBA ready either. Houston needs athleticism but I don't think they are going to gamble on a high schooler this year.


Where did you hear CJ Miles is coming out?

I wouldn't count on it. Didn't help his stock at all in the McD's game, and is probably looking for a first round guarantee, which I don't think he'll get at this point. But you never know.


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

A "gamble" on a high school player is a much better prospect than gambling on "seasoned" college players. There's a reason why most of these guys stay in college.


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

Boy is this guy athletic... and hell, CAN he dunk!!! See him win the dunk contest?


----------

